# Demontage Hinterbau Torque 2010



## Martin76 (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

da es aus dem Lager des Hinterbaus (Verbindung Kettenstreben + Rahmen am Tretlager) knackt wollte ich das heute demontieren.

Anfangs schien es mir einfach. Schraube auf der linken Seite lösen und herausziehen, auf der rechten Seite die entsprechende Hülse herausziehen.

Jetzt steckt da aber anscheinend von links noch ein Hohlbolzen drin den ich nicht raus bekomme....

Irgendwelche Erfahrungen, Ideen??


----------



## Martin76 (3. Juni 2010)

O.k. einfach von innen die Hülse rausziehen - das war einfach. Das Linke Lager lies sich auch noch einfach herausnehmen.

Jezt macht das rechte noch zicken....wie bekomme ich das raus ?? kommt das mit der ganzen Hülse raus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeresblatt (3. Juni 2010)

vielleicht hilft das Bild ein bisschen weiter:







Quelle: http://foto.mtb-forum.it/showphoto.php/photo/46974


----------



## haterrespect (24. Juli 2011)

@martin76: Hast Du die Strebe abbekommen? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Rad-ab (23. Dezember 2011)

Das würde mich derzeit auch interessieren, 
wie man den Hohlbolzen auf der linken Seite heraus bekommt.
(auf dem Bild schwarz, condotto sinistro bezeichnet)
Irgendwie stehe ich da gerade auf dem Schlauch :-(

Gruß,
Rad-ab


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2011)

Müsste der nicht mit der Scheibe ab gehen wenn man die Schraube raus hat??


----------



## Rad-ab (23. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Müsste der nicht mit der Scheibe ab gehen wenn man die Schraube raus hat??



Welche Scheibe? Wenn die Schraube draußen ist, kann man auf der Antriebsseite den Bolzen, der gleichzeitig die Schraube kontert herausziehen.
Mehr habe ich nicht raus.
Auf der Schraube selbst war noch ein kleines Unterlegscheibchen, das meinst Du vermutlich nicht?!

Hast Du eventuell nen 2009er Torque oder Vorgänger? Da war der Aufbau soweit ich es gesehen habe noch ein anderer.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. Dezember 2011)

das was er als "Scheibe" bezeichnet ist vermutlich die linke Seite des Hinterbaus auf dem Bild.


----------



## Rad-ab (23. Dezember 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> das was er als "Scheibe" bezeichnet ist vermutlich die linke Seite des Hinterbaus auf dem Bild.



Das könnte sein, aber linke und rechte Seite des Hinterbaus sind ein Teil
und dies wiederum ist Teil des Problems 

Hast Du denn eine Idee wie ich den schwarzen Bolzen da raus bekomme?
Ich denke mal wenn man weiß wie, dann ist es sicher ganz simpel....


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Dezember 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> das was er als "Scheibe" bezeichnet ist vermutlich die linke Seite des Hinterbaus auf dem Bild.



Mppfff oh je ja geistige Lähmung grad gehabt.... 
Ja das sollt wohl der Hinterbau sein...


----------



## Rad-ab (23. Dezember 2011)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mppfff oh je ja geistige Lähmung grad gehabt....
> Ja das sollt wohl der Hinterbau sein...



Ah ok, trotzdem Danke.

Also, wer hat noch nicht, wer will nochmal? 

Hat denn hier noch keiner sein 2010er/2011er Torque erfolgreich seziert??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (23. Dezember 2011)

schön das wir soweit auf einem Nenner sind. Rausbekommen... mhhh...

der Typ der das konstruiert hat war entweder kein großer Genius oder
hat schlichtweg nichts fürs Teile tauschen übrig. 

hier stand MIST

noch ein Vorschlag, der aber nicht ohne leichte Lackschäden funktionieren
wird:

nimm eine Schraube/Gewindestange mit Kerndurchmesser etwa so groß
wie die Außenbohrung der Hülse. Würg die Schraube in die Alu Hülse und 
dann rausziehen. Könnte klappen, wird aber wie gesagt Schäden hinterlassen.


----------



## Rad-ab (23. Dezember 2011)

Freeman_1982 schrieb:


> schön das wir soweit auf einem Nenner sind. Rausbekommen... mhhh...
> 
> der Typ der das konstruiert hat war entweder kein großer Genius oder
> hat schlichtweg nichts fürs Teile tauschen übrig.
> ...


Ne, zu solchen brachial Methoden bin ich (noch) nicht bereit. 
Der OP hat es ja auch rausbekommen und scheinbar war es ja ganz leicht. Nur leider hat er bisher ja nicht verraten wie genau er es hin bekommen hat. 
Zum ablenken habe ich mich erstmal anderen Dingen gewidmet (Hammerschmidt zerlegen und sauber machen...was da für Schmock immer reinkommt....)
Vielleicht meldet sich hier ja doch noch ein Wissender.


----------



## _PETE_ (23. Dezember 2011)

Martin76 schrieb:


> O.k. einfach von innen die Hülse rausziehen - das war einfach. Das Linke Lager lies sich auch noch einfach herausnehmen.
> 
> Jezt macht das rechte noch zicken....wie bekomme ich das raus ?? kommt das mit der ganzen Hülse raus?




Habe selbst kein Torque, aber evtl. ist "von innen" die Antwort. Hast du schon mal das Innenlager ausgebaut und nachgesehen, ob Du so irgendwo irgendwie rankommst? Auf dem Querschnitt macht es auch den Anschein.


----------



## Freeman_1982 (24. Dezember 2011)

es ist unmöglich eins der Lager zu entfernen, ohne die Schwinge des Hinterbaus vorher abzunehmen. Blöd nur, dass dafür diese Hülse raus muss. Einfach ist anders.


----------



## Rad-ab (24. Dezember 2011)

_PETE_ schrieb:


> Habe selbst kein Torque, aber evtl. ist "von innen" die Antwort. Hast du schon mal das Innenlager ausgebaut und nachgesehen, ob Du so irgendwo irgendwie rankommst? Auf dem Querschnitt macht es auch den Anschein.



Neben dem, dassman das Innen Lager vermutlich wegen der sehr nah verbauten Schwinge schlecht dran kommt glaube ich nicht, dass dies was nutzt.
Nach der Zeichnung müßte man höchstens an die Innere Achse kommen.
Und die Achse benutzt man vermutlich um das linke Lager auszuschlagen,
da es rechts nen kleinen Absatz hat, wo der linke Bolzen/Mutter ansaß.
Näheres könnte ich aber erst sagen wenn ich den linken Bolzen entfernt habe und die Schwinge ab habe .... 

Alle Torque Besitzer die ihres schon mal auseinander hatten scheinen in den Ferien zu sein... 

Also Jungs, noch mehr Ideen???

Heut komme ich aus naheliegenden Gründen eh nicht zum schrauben ....muss jetzt erstmal Weihnachtsgans holen fahren. 

Frohe Weihnacht allen.


----------



## laleso (24. Dezember 2011)

Spekulation:

Schau doch mal, ob im Inneren der besagten Hülse ein Gewinde ist.
Damit könnte man die Hülse herausziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (24. Dezember 2011)

laleso schrieb:


> Spekulation:
> 
> Schau doch mal, ob im Inneren der besagten Hülse ein Gewinde ist.
> Damit könnte man die Hülse herausziehen...



Ne, da ist leider kein Gewinde drin.


----------



## haterrespect (24. Dezember 2011)

Und Rad-ab. Weihnachtsgans geholt?
Hab Dir ne PN geschickt.

Also, hab damals mehrmals bei Canyon angerufen, da ich vor dem gleichen Problem stand. Hab keine Auskunft bekommen. Die haben mir nur eine genaure Explosionszeichnung geschickt. Habe es dann so gelöst:

- Die schwarze Hülse auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite sitzt relativ locker drin. Problem: Es gibt keinen Ansatz, um sie rauszuhebeln, -ziehen. D.h. du brauchst ein spezielles Werkzeug, um sie rauszubekommen. Wenn du das nicht hast, bleibt wohl nur eine destruktive Methode. Macht aber nix, da die Hülse 2 EUR kostet.

- Ich habe die Hülse recht und links von innen angebohrt und dann mit einer entsprechenden Spreizzange dort angesetzt und die Hülse rausgezogen. Es müsste aber auch mit einem Gewindeschneider funktionieren. D.h. du musst die Hülse blockieren und dir in den schmalen unteren Teil der Hülse ein/zwei Umdrehungen schneiden und dann das ganze mit ner Schraube rausziehen. 

Viel Glück. UND DENK DRAN. DER RAHMEN KANN NICHTS DAFÜR!!!

Falls Du die Lager gleich machen willst, würd ich mir die Haupt- und Horstlinklager von SKF oder Niro holen. Kosten genauso viel, wie die Chinalager von Canyon. Die Tonnenlager vom Rockerarm hab ich leider nicht von einem Dritthersteller gefunden. Hier kostet eins 19,90! bei Canyon. Dafür ist der Wechsel sehr einfach. Einfach mit einer entsprechenden Nuß raus und die neuen wieder reinschlagen. Geklebt ist hier nur die Führung (äußerer Metallring). Also nicht da draufschlagen.


----------



## haterrespect (24. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal noch die Explo-Zeichnung mit den jeweiligen Canyon Bestellnummern. Die oben beschriebene schwarze Hülse ist Nr. 37.
MfG


----------



## Rad-ab (24. Dezember 2011)

haterrespect schrieb:


> Hier mal noch die Explo-Zeichnung mit den jeweiligen Canyon Bestellnummern. Die oben beschriebene schwarze Hülse ist Nr. 37.
> MfG



Ah grad erst gesehen!! Super vielen Dank. Genau so etwas habe ich gesucht!!!! 
Als ich die Hinterbaubuchsen mir im Sommer bei Canyon bestellt hatte (4 für ne halbe Buchse!!),
fragte ich dort auch na so einer Teileliste.
Der Canyon Mensch meinte, dass sie nur ne detaillierte Explosionszeichnung hätten und diese nicht rausgeben dürften!
Das dürfte die obige sein... *g*

Dann werd ich Dienstag mal bei Canyon mir erstmal ein paar Teile bestellen.
Bzgl. der Lager selbst habe ich eine gute Quelle (nen Bekannter ist Junior Chef bei einem Industrielager Vertrieb )

Gruß und danke für dieses Weihnachtsgeschenk!!


----------



## Rad-ab (28. Dezember 2011)

haterrespect schrieb:


> Die Tonnenlager vom Rockerarm hab ich leider nicht von einem Dritthersteller gefunden. Hier kostet eins 19,90! bei Canyon.



Eventuell hilft es das Lager hat laut Explosionszeichnung von Dir die 
Bezeichnung GE8-C 
Und ist nach Aussage meiner Lager-Quelle ein Gelenklager (gut, das sieht man auch so ) von SKF.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es dem ein oder anderen hilft eine Quelle für das Lager zu finden (meine ist halt nicht öffentlich).


----------



## Blondor (3. Januar 2012)

Huhu
Ist die schwarze Hülse noch ein proplem.Eine vernünftige Seegeringzange
funktioniert perfekt und vorher viel Wd40 zum Einweichen ,die Hülse klebt quasi im Dreck war bei mir so.Schwinge runter und dann kommt der beschissne Teil um die lager zu wechseln der Ing. oder Techniker hatte garantiert nicht die super Ahnung genauso wie die Mechaniker die mein Hauptschwingenlager versaut haben im Werk(Einmal eingeschickt).Extrem aufwendig und anfällig konstruiert diese Verbindung.So das wollt ich mal loswerden nach dem ganzen Frust beim Lagerumbau und die Inkompetenz der Servicemitarbeiter so wie die mangelnde Hilfsbereitschaft und leeren Versprechungen haben nichts positives dazu beigetragen!
Falls noch Fragen zu der Lagerverbindung bestehen einfach melden.

Gruß und Frohes Neues natürlich


----------



## Rad-ab (3. Januar 2012)

Auch ein Frohes Neues,

ja, sie ist defakto noch ein Problem, wenn auch ein Verschobenes 
Da die Lager, soweit man es im eingebauten Zustand beurteilen kann,
noch in Ordnung sind, habe ich erst mal wieder alles zusammen gebaut.
Ich wollte ja vor allem wissen welche Lager sich dahinter befinden um mir selbige schon mal zu besorgen.
Die Explosionszeichnung von oben war da sehr hilfreich und ich habe die dann auch gleich genutzt und 
eine Bestellung aller Canyon spezifischen Teile  aufzugeben, bei denen ich meine man könnte sie mal gebrauchen 
Das mit der Seegeringzange ist auf jeden Fall nochmal ein Tipp.
Hatte es mit ner anderen Zange und WD40 schon probiert, inkl. mit aus Heißkleber gebauter "Puffer" 
um mehr Grip für die Zange zu bekommen. Ist aber gescheitert.
Ich habe mir die Buchse jetzt erstmal auch mitbestellt und falls beim Lager Wechsel Dein Tipp nicht hilft, 
wird nen Gewinde reingeschnitten und die Buchse darüber raus gezogen.  (Wie hier ja auch schon vorgeschlagen wurde)

Hattest Du Probleme danach die Lager selbst raus zu bekommen?
Ich kenn es ja jetzt leider nur von den Zeichnungen, weil ich ja nicht bis an die Lager kam.
Aber nach den Zeichnungen müsste man doch das linke Lager mit nem passenden Bolzen rausschlagen können, oder?!
Danach sollte das rechte Lager kein Problem mehr sein?

Gruß und Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Blondor (3. Januar 2012)

Hi Radab
Habe meine Lager auf Niro geändert obwohl Canyon diese 3 Mon. nach Kauf getauscht hat.dabei haben die nen kleinen Grad in der Dist.-Buchse verursacht und meine Schraube hat sich immer weiter fest gefressen bis ich sie jetzt rauskloppen mußte(Hinterbau am stottern ohne Dämpfer).Tipp hier habe ich eine Handelsübliche verbaut und nicht diese alu beschichteten von Canyon 


So in etwa...Wenn Schwinge ab ist...

Paß auf als erstes die Distanzscheiben re. + li. heraushebeln kleiner Schlitzschraubendreher klingt doof ist aber so.dann kannst du mit einer anderen Inbusschraube wie die originale M6 von der Antriebsseite das Lager auf der nicht Antriebsseite herausschlagen.Die innere Distanzbuchse des Lagers der nichtantriebsseite mit ner 10er nuß ?(meine ich paßt) herausschlagen geht ganz leicht.Lager links fertig.
Antriebsseite: den Seegering entfernen(ein festes lager)!!!!ganz wichtig!!!
wieder eine M6 Inbusschraube benutzen diesmal von der nichtantriebsseite durch die noch vorhandene distanzhülse stecken.Habe dann 5er Bit mit Halter und Verlängerung für viertel zoll knarre in die schraube gesteckt und dann das Lager der antriebsseite damit herausgeschlagen ging auch super.

Lager sind draußen!!Der Rest bzw vieles erklärt sich beim Anblick der Teile.Schwer zu erklären habe keine Bilder gemacht.Sorry...

Tipp für den Einbau habe mir aus dem Baumarkt die passenden Unterlegscheiben im außendurchmesser der Lager besorgt dazu ne M6 Gewindestange 2Muttern und viele kleinere um den innendurchmesser mit der Gewindestange anzugleichen.kein gekauftes Spezialwerkzeug aber funktioniert top und man beschädigt nichts.

Ganz wichtig zu beachten als erstes das lager der antriebsseite einpressen dies hat ein Anschlag(danach sichern mit Seegering).das andere Lager stützt sich dann mit der 2teiligen distanzhülse ab beim einpressen.
Macht ihr oder du es anders sind die lager versetzt und die Schwinge paßt nicht mehr geht da echt um Zehntel!!

Hoffe der text ist zu verstehen ohne Pics im Kopf 
Good Ride und allzeit gutes Gelingen 
Greats


----------



## Rad-ab (4. Januar 2012)

Jau, danke ....ich denke das hilft auch nochmal (und sicher auch noch anderen außer mir )
Besten Dank!
In etwa so wie Du es beschrieben hast hatte ich mir den Ausbau auch vorgestellt.
Die Canyon Mechaniker scheinen öfter nicht so ein glückliches Händchen zu haben:
Der Inbus des Schraubbolzen auf der Antriebseite war bei mir ab Werk schon arg vermackt...


----------



## Rad-ab (12. Januar 2012)

Die Explosionszeichnung mußte wohl entfernt werden...schade...
Wäre vielleicht auch für viele andere interessant gewesen.
also liebe Canyon Mitarbeiter stellt doch bitte offizielle Ersatzteile/Wartungs PDFs auf eure Webseite!
Das hilft den Canyon Kunden die selbst schrauben können und wollen ungemein!
(Ikea packt seinen Möbeln schließlich auch Aufbauanleitungen bei 
(P.S. Es wäre kein Vergleich wenn es nicht hinken würde ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeman_1982 (12. Januar 2012)

volle Zustimmung. So was wäre klasse.


----------



## _mike_ (13. Januar 2012)

Ich hab die BOM runtergeladen.....per PN schick ich Sie gern zu.


----------



## Rizzo_t_R (20. Mai 2012)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Ich hab die BOM runtergeladen.....per PN schick ich Sie gern zu.



Mahlzeit, bin seit einiger Zeit mit dem allmächtigen Produzenten zu Gange und könnte die BOM gebrauchen: [email protected] THX!!! A Lot!!


----------



## taucher_simon (25. Juli 2012)

haterrespect schrieb:


> Hier mal noch die Explo-Zeichnung mit den jeweiligen Canyon Bestellnummern. Die oben beschriebene schwarze Hülse ist Nr. 37.
> MfG




Könntest du mir die zeichnung per pm zukommen lassen? 

Danke!!!


----------



## rasch23 (9. August 2012)

Ich könnte die zeichnung auch brauchen wenns geht. Danke.


----------



## claymore3 (29. August 2012)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> vielleicht hilft das Bild ein bisschen weiter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hi ich habe ein 2011 trailflow und bei mir is die bronzen farbene Schraube(Bolzen) abgebrochen und der Rest steckt noch im Lager.
Was kann ich da tun ?


----------



## Rad-ab (29. August 2012)

claymore3 schrieb:


> hi ich habe ein 2011 trailflow und bei mir is die bronzen farbene Schraube(Bolzen) abgebrochen und der Rest steckt noch im Lager.
> Was kann ich da tun ?


Dann müstest du doch den Rest einfach nach rechts raus drücken können?


----------



## claymore3 (29. August 2012)

Also erstmal danke für die Antwort aber bei mir ist die Schraube vorne auch abgebrochen also dass kein Imbus mehr reinpasst.


----------



## de_moriaan (17. März 2013)

Hallo,

Also die Modelle vom Torque 2010 sehen gleich dem 2011er aus  ( hab ein 2011er Rockzone 6.0). Habe auch das Problem, dass ich den Hinterbau nicht vom Hauptrahmen lösen kann, wegen dieser schwarzen Hülse/Schraube  wie auch immer. Desweiteren wollte ich die Lager vom Rockerarm auch wechseln, nur kommt einem da gleich die Schraube samt Lager entgegen (Ergebins: Rockerarm ohne Lager, Schraube + Lager + Plastikverkleidung). Wie kann man diese Schwarzen Plastik Verkleidungen auf beiden Seiten entfernen ? ( u.a. kann man da den SAG ablesen). Muss ja iwie das Lager von der Schraube bekommen, und zum Ansetzen von Rohren (zum auspressen) muss das Plastik entfernt sein.

Hoffe jemand kann weiterhelfen,  kann bei Bedarf auch Bilder uppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vopsi (18. März 2013)

in der abdeckung auf der antriebsseite sind 2 löcher, hier kannst du z.b. mit einer sprengringzange ansetzen. linksseitig ist doch ein innensechskant in der abdeckung? dahinter dürfte bein sprengring sitzen. der lagersitz des rockerarms ( der großen lager zum unterrohr/hauptrahmen ) war m.E. ein problem der 2010 torque-rahmen, wurden durch canyon getauscht- also der rockerarm. wenn sie dir beim ausbau entgegengekommen sind, würde ich kontakt mit canyon aufnehmen. beim wechsel der lager eines freundes ( ebenfalls 2011er torque ) waren die zwar nicht sehr fest, aber keinesfalls fielen sie eigenständig raus.


----------



## de_moriaan (18. März 2013)

1.)Also die Seite mit der SAG-Anzeige  ging problmlos ab ( Lager steckt noch im Rockerarm), aber auf der anderen Seite kam das bei raus: http://imageshack.us/g/600/img20130318200454.jpg/  (hab die Schraube vorsichtig aus der Wippe rausgeklopft, ging ohne Kraftaufwand) aber das Lager kam halt mit. Jmd ne Idee wie ich das Lager oder zumindest das Plastikstück runterkrieg ?
2.)Naja und hab jetzt auch mal des schwarze Teil am Hinterbau mit WD-40 eingesprüht, aber tut sich nix. Wie bekomm ich dieses "condotto sinistro" raus ?


----------



## vopsi (18. März 2013)

wie andere bereits beschrieben haben: gewinde reinschneiden, versuchen mit der spitzzange zu fassen, dübel rein,aufspreizen und rausziehen etc.


----------



## de_moriaan (24. März 2013)

Danke für die bisherige Unterstützung. Bin jetzt soweit dass auf beiden Seiten die Lager freiliegen. Wie bekomme ich dieses jetzt heraus ?  Das mit dem durchschlagen kann mMn nicht funktionieren,  siehe  Bild darüber  (mit den italienischen Bezeichnungen)  habs auch scho leicht versucht auf beiden Seiten, da tut sich nichts.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (19. April 2013)

Stehe vor dem gleichen Problem die Lager raus zu bekommen. Irgendwer ne praktische Lösung ohne Innenauszieher gefunden?


----------



## vopsi (19. April 2013)

evtl.so: hinterbau ist abmontiert. dann von der nichtantriebsseite einen dorn, der einen ähnlich großen aussendurchmesser der entnommenen plastehülse ( condotto sinistro ) hat einsetzen und das rechte lager ausschlagen. die grüne lange hülse entnehmen und das linke lager mit etwas passendem ausschlagen. ich glaube, dass man die rote hülse nach der entnahme der grünen zwar entnehmen kann, aber nicht muss, sie machte mir einen sehr stabilen eindruck. quasi beim ausschlagen belassen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_1 (19. April 2013)

Das rechte Lager ( Antriebsseite) bekommt man nur raus geschlagen wenn man vorher den Seegering der hinter der silbernen Alubuchse als Sicherung sitzt mit einer Seegeringzange entfernt.
Das ist etwas fummelig zu machen da man diese blanke Aluhülse nur schwer raus bekommt. Ich hab die dafür schön vorsichtig mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher rausgehebelt.
Wenn der Seegering dann raus ist kann das Lager von der nicht Antriebseite her nach rechts rausgeschlagen werden.
Die schwarze Hülse auf der nicht Antriebsseite ist übrigens aus Aluminium und nicht aus Plastik. Ich habe sie rausbekommen indem ich einen Gewindebohrer leicht eingedreht habe bis er anfing zu schneiden. Dann drehte sich die Buchse irgendwann mit und unter etwas Zug beim drehen kam sie sehr leicht raus.


----------



## BergabFan (23. April 2017)

Also auch wenn das Modell schon alt ist habe ich noch einen Tipp für alle die das Teil zerlegen müssen.
Gestern von einem 2010er Torque Dropzone die Lager gewechselt.

Die schwarze Hülse auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite muss nicht zerstört oder angebohrt, angeschnitten werden.
Verwendet einfach einen M6 (oder passenden) Messingdübel, diesen 2mm von der Vorderkante freischleifen damit
er gut in die Hülse passt und dann etwas mit einer Schraube (durch eindrehen) spreizen. 
Dann zieht man die Hülse ohne Probleme heraus.

War von der Konstruktion an sich sehr positiv überrascht, auch die silbernen Ringe finde ich gut gelöst.
Nach ca. 7 Jahren waren alle (!) Lager noch recht gut erhalten, keines hat sich beim Ausbau zerlegt und das spricht
für guten Schutz vor Schmutz


----------

